# Applying for a SA Spouse visa from UK



## Mckennacam (Apr 22, 2013)

Can anyone help with some questions I have? I apologize if this was covered in another thread.

I am applying for a Spouse Visa for SA from the UK. My spouse is South African, I was born in Botswana, lived in SA on a temp residence permit with my South African parents (who still live in SA) and then moved to the UK. My residence permit is now out of date and in a previous passport that was lost. 

I wanted to know if it would be quicker to apply for my spouse visa from the UK or in SA while on a tourist visa, where I can apply for a work endorsement at the same time?

If I apply from the UK how much are the visa fees?
Do I need my unabridged birth cert? (because I don't currently have this)
How long will it take in the UK compared to SA?
Do I need financial evidence from me or my husband or both? (He will be the bread winner until I get a job)
And lastly... do I need my husband with me to apply from the UK? (He is currently in SA)

Thanks for all your help. I'm trying to decide what the better option is.. to apply from the UK or while I'm in SA.
Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> I wanted to know if it would be quicker to apply for my spouse visa from the UK or in SA while on a tourist visa, where I can apply for a work endorsement at the same time?


The UK is usually quicker. Bear in mind you cannot apply for a work endorsement without a signed job offer.



> If I apply from the UK how much are the visa fees?


The same as in South Africa for that type of permit: ZERO.



> Do I need my unabridged birth cert? (because I don't currently have this)


No.



> How long will it take in the UK compared to SA?


Impossible to say, but it should take one month or less in the UK and longer here (a few weeks to a few months).



> Do I need financial evidence from me or my husband or both? (He will be the bread winner until I get a job)


Yes, you MUST show, regardless of any objections you may have, proof of shared financial responsibility as well as cohabitation.



> And lastly... do I need my husband with me to apply from the UK? (He is currently in SA)


Usually, yes, it is easier and you can avoid certain lines of questioning. But mostly they do not mind.


----------



## Mckennacam (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Mckennacam (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Legalman,

I'm really confused now. I thought I was able to apply for a straight forward 'spouse visa' here then when I get to SA apply for a work endorsement once I have a job offer. But the more I read, the more confused I am. I am married to a South African, so therefore I want to apply for a spouse visa, and have the option to get a work endorsement once I have a job offer. 
I've been told that this is actually a relatives visa but need to apply under section 11 (6). But my understanding is that on a relatives visa I can't apply for a work endorsement?

How do I apply for a spouse visa that allows me to get a work endorsement once I have a job offer? I don't want to apply here and get the wrong visa.. only to have to apply all over again in SA for the correct spouse visa and endorsement together.

Thanks in advance.. this is all very confusing.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You apply for and receive a Spousal Visa (a type of Relative's Permit).

Then you apply for a work endorsement and your visa type will actually change to one on which you may work. When someone says that you can work ON a Spousal Permit, what they mean is that you can CHANGE your permit to a Section 11 (6) with a work endorsement.

Copied from another thread on this forum:


> *RELATIVE:*
> The Spousal Permit is not something that exists with that name in the Immigration Act. The Spousal Permit is this: A Relatives Permit, to reside with spouse who is a RSA citizen.
> Your spouse is your relative. If your spouse is South African, you get the above quoted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessbyram1408 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Legalman
Hoping you can help us out too.
My husband acquired a relatives permit when we were living in South Africa last year. Unfortunately they only granted him one year so it has now expired and we plan to go back in a few months time. 
My question is do we have to submit the medical and radiology reports again, also the police clearance certificates? These were submitted last year and the originals were not returned so it would save us a lot of hassle if he didn't need to go through the trouble of getting them again.

Your help would be appreciated.

Regards,

Jessica Jakas


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, resubmit everything.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Jessbyram1408 said:


> Hi Legalman
> Hoping you can help us out too.
> My husband acquired a relatives permit when we were living in South Africa last year. Unfortunately they only granted him one year so it has now expired and we plan to go back in a few months time.
> My question is do we have to submit the medical and radiology reports again, also the police clearance certificates? These were submitted last year and the originals were not returned so it would save us a lot of hassle if he didn't need to go through the trouble of getting them again.
> ...


Also perhaps you can try and get a 2 year one this time. Instead on the one year one.


----------

